

When did we become superstars? - jtregunna
http://jeremy.tregunna.ca/articles/2011-04-08/when_did_we_become_superstars

======
esausti
I fully agree with you. We don't get the phenomenon either. In our last job
hiring, we decided to have fun with it though and put out an ad description
for a marketing "ninja-wizard" [http://blog.giveforward.com/giveforward-is-
hiring-a-prmarket...](http://blog.giveforward.com/giveforward-is-hiring-a-
prmarketingsocial-media-ninja-wizard)

~~~
jtregunna
Yeah it's certainly not limited to "superstar", it just strikes me as odd and
I'm not exactly sure why it's used so often.

I mean I am well aware that finding good developers is hard (always has been),
but now, when it's hard to find developers who can deliver period, resorting
to ego stroking this early on? Can't be a good thing.

